# Gnome mit deutscher Tastatur?

## atze

Hi zusammen,

wie kann ich mein System (vorallem Gnome, System laeuft mit deutscher Tastatur) dazu bringen eine deutsche Tastatur zu benutzen???

Mfg

Atze

----------

## tux-fan

In Gnome gibt's da wahrscheinlich nichts einzustellen. Das Keyboardlayout wird in /etc/X11/XF86Config definiert.

----------

## Codec & Electron

Die Tatsatureinstellung für X ist in der Datei /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 oder /etc/X11/XF86Config vorzunehmen. Diese sollte folgende Section enthalten:

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "keyboard"

        Option      "XkbRules" "xfree86"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc102"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "de"

        Option      "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

        Option      "XkbKeymap" "xfree86(de)"

EndSection
```

Wichtig sind in bezug auf die deutsche Einstellung vor allem XkbLayout und XkbKeymap. Darüber hinaus empfiehlt sich das Setzen folgender Umgebungsvariablen (z.B. in ~/.xinitrc):

```
LANG=de_DE@euro

LC_ALL=de_DE@euro
```

MfG,

C&E

----------

## atze

Danke sehr, hat geklappt  :Wink: 

----------

